# Drilling small cross holes



## 90LX_Notch (Jun 26, 2011)

I needed to drill a .047 cross hole in a .093 diameter shaft. 

I already had a small fixture that I had used to bore the end of the connecting rod for my Poppin build. I decided to use it to make a temporary cross drilling fixture the other end of the connecting rod.  I chucked a center drill in the mill and use it to mill a small V in the fixture. Then I mounted the connecting rod and stepped off 1.906 from the crank bore and drilled a hole nicely on center.


----------



## tel (Jun 26, 2011)

Good one! Jobs like that I usually make a block with a rod sized hole going thru it and a hole sized hole crossing it at right angles. These are some 3/32" rivets I cross drilled to make link pins.


----------

